# 48 Schwinn Dx Bomber



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2016)

In the works as we speak. Worked on it a bit today since the weather was so nice. Love these all black franks without reflective strip I picked up from steve at Velocidipest co. Going to swap out the crossbars for the Torrington flat bars I got from rustjunkie (Scott) after I add some length to them. Should be a nice fast path rider.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 2, 2016)

Watching this one. Currently waiting for parts to build my '54 DX into a bomber. Love these frames. Also love the black Fat Frank's without reflective strip.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks man.  Should have it ready to go soon.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 2, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 290301 View attachment 290300 In the works as we speak. Worked on it a bit today since the weather was so nice. Love these all black franks without reflective strip I picked up from steve at Velocidipest co. Going to swap out the crossbars for the Torrington flat bars I got from rustjunkie (Scott) after I add some length to them. Should be a nice fast path rider.




"Put that OPEN END away" ...grab a boxed end.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2016)

Nothin set in stone, well see.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 2, 2016)

Love the black and red, looks sinister.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, that was my plan. A mean looking, aggressive path bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2016)

Update: finished off the crank and threw some different bars on it until my flat bars are ready. Also have a new Chainguard decal to put on later. This thing rides perfect.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2016)

I love this thing, looks like the bike an evil villain would ride. Definitely mean that as a compliment.


----------



## rocketman (Mar 6, 2016)

Beefy.......


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 6, 2016)

Great basic rider. simple,understated, and fun to ride. Cool bike.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 7, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Great basic rider. simple,understated, and fun to ride. Cool bike.




NEAT!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks a lot like the one I put together. Small front sprocket, Fat Franks, OG paint, and no fenders. Bikes like these are great riders and a good example that you don't have to spend a ton of money to have fun with vintage bikes.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 7, 2016)

I've said it before, but I just love this darn bike!

Shameless plug of my '54 DX. 





Notice your earlier frame with the "fat bar", mine is skinnier.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2016)

Update: got the flat bar on after adding 2" to the ends. Really handles great, sorry about the shadows.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2016)

bricycle said:


> "Put that OPEN END away" ...grab a boxed end.



Don't worry bri. I won't used an open wrench on anything unless it's called for. Only bad things happen.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 19, 2016)

Love this bike.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 19, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 290301 View attachment 290300 In the works as we speak. Worked on it a bit today since the weather was so nice. Love these all black franks without reflective strip I picked up from steve at Velocidipest co. Going to swap out the crossbars for the Torrington flat bars I got from rustjunkie (Scott) after I add some length to them. Should be a nice fast path rider.



No cranks....is this an adult balance bike?


----------



## Intense One (Mar 19, 2016)

RustyHornet said:


> I've said it before, but I just love this darn bike!
> 
> Shameless plug of my '54 DX.
> 
> ...



Now that's a tall seat post!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 19, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Now that's a tall seat post!



The things us tall guys have to do to ride these old girls...


----------

